# MTB Treff in Bensheim



## no-pogo11 (8. November 2003)

Wer hat Lust einmal in der Woche MTB zu fahren? Können alle einen Termin am Wochenende aus machen die Samstags oder Sonntags fahren möchten! Habe vor einen Treff zu machen wo Anfänger oder auch Fortgeschrietene zusammen fahren können! Ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Gebt ein paar nützliche Tips! Auch Anfänger werden nützliche und techniche Tips bekommen. Es ist doch viel besser mit mehreren zu fahren als immer alleine durch den Odenwald zu fahren! Mein Tip wäre Sonntag 10.00 Uhr!


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. November 2003)

Bin heute Morgen wieder einen Klasse Single-Trail gefahren! War leider nur eine Person mit da bei. Hat denn keiner hier an der Bergstrasse lust MTB fahren zu gehen?
Fahren immer so um die 30-40km. 
Bitte gebt ein paar Tips wann wir losfahren sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. November 2003)

Hi no-pogo11,

ich war gestern auch an der Bergstrasse unterwegs. War ein klasse Tag mit super Wetter und buntem Herbstwald.

Da ich immer erst mit dem Auto eine lange Anfahrt zur Bergstrasse habe, fahre ich eher im Sommer oefters dort. Im Winter bin ich immer bei mir in der Gegend (Nordost-Odenwald) unterwegs.

Ich finde es aber gut, dass Du einen Biketreff organisieren moechtest. Benutze doch dazu auch das Last Minute Biking (Fahrgemeinschaft) Feature im Forum, wenn Du eine Tour planst. Dort kann sich Jedermann/frau anmelden und die Tour wird auf der Hauptseite angezeigt.


----------



## Haddock (10. November 2003)

Hi, no-pogo11

hätte schon Lust mitzufahren.
Aber - auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache -  10:00 ist entschieden zu spät.
9:00 Uhr währ ne Zeit, die könnte ich prima einplanen. 

Wo währe der Teffpunkt?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## no-pogo11 (10. November 2003)

Natürlich können wir auch mal um 9.00 Uhr fahren.
Treffpunkt ist bei Bikerstreff in Bensheim vorm Laden.
Gruß No-pogo11


----------



## IPC -SIR- (10. November 2003)

eine andere Möglichkeit:

http://www.thomas-ro.de/melibokus-biker.de/tourtreff/index.html


Gruß
-SIR-


----------



## Dunkin (18. Mai 2004)

Mmmmh der letzte Eintrag ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her, aber vielleicht ist das Thema ja immer noch aktuell.

Ich wohne seit März in Heppenheim und fange gerade an die Gegend mit dem Mountainbike zu erkunden ....

.. da wäre das mit dem Biketreff ja eine wirklich tolle Sache ...

Wenn das mit dem Treff noch steht oder sonst jemand gerne ein paar MTB-Touren an der Bergstrasse unternehmen möchte kann mir ja ne kurze PM schicken ....

Seit meiner Knie-OP im Januar hadere ich im Moment jedoch etwas mit der Kondition .... den absoluten Bike-Crack solltet ihr in mir also nicht erwarten   

Gruß
Micha


----------



## phyrexianer (4. Juli 2004)

Ja der letzte Beitrag ist wirklich etwas her..... abe rich versuche auch mal wieder  mein glück ich bin noch ganz neu in bei den Bikern suche aber leute die hier in der Umgebung fahren. Bensheim Heppenheim Biblis und so...... alo meldet sich noch jemand ???


----------



## Rih (18. September 2004)

Hallo ich wäre interressiert bin aber noch jung,also net der Schnellste.Sonst hätte ich nix dagegen.Fahre gut berghoch runter eher net.Könnt euch ja mal melden.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (18. September 2004)

warum nennst du sich dann Dr. FREERIDE???


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (18. September 2004)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> [...] runter eher net.[...]


deshalb mein ich jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

